

The Scale of the Universe - Swizec
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/332213/589217_scale_of_universe_enhanced.swf

======
webwanderings
Amazing stuff.

------
Swizec
For the record: You might have seen this flash "infographic"* but it's been
updated with new knowledge and it's always an interesting thing to have a look
at.

[*] I think it was making rounds around the internet in 2005 or so?

